# Katria katria spawn!



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

Thanks to the remarks about high temperatures in this thread

http://acaforum.com/index.php?showtopic=2511

I finally got a spawn from my Katria katria.


























This is actually the third spawn I've gotten. The first one was July 2007, likely during a hot spell that we had. I had their heater set at 75 and actually turned it down to the low 70s to save electricity over the winter. During all this time I kept wondering why they did not spawn again.

The remarks about high temperatures in the earlier thread led me to raise the tank temperature to 80 and voila! The first spawn was a couple weeks ago and I saw only a few eggs because they presumably were on a driftwood piece facing the back of the tank. I did catch a glimpse of some newly free swimming fry from that spawn a few days ago, though. Since that time, the male began spawning preparations with the female in the photo and they did the deed yesterday and were kind enough to spawn in a location viewable from the front glass.


----------

